# J'ai fait une folie !



## tbr (24 Mai 2007)

Allez hop ! Nouveau fil de discussion.

Tout (ou presque), sauf le Mac, comme dirait l'intitulé de cette rubrique.

Racontez ici la dernière folie que vous avez faite, celle qui va vous obliger (par exemple) à bouffer des pâtes sans oeuf les 6 ou 8 prochains mois.

Je commence par la moins folle de toute :

J'ai contracté un prêt de 30 ans (!)  douce folie  pour faire construire une maison dans un coin de France, en Eure-et-Loire.

Je continue par la plus folle, celle à 2159 euros, réduction de 20% et autres avantages compris :

J'ai offert à ma chère et tendre épouse un aspirateur-laveur-lustreur/sécheur entièrement robotisé. autrement dit, un "ordinateur"  hé, on avait dit qu'on ne parlait pas d'informatique !... , euh je voulais dire, un truc de gros flemmard.
> le machin calcule toutes les surfaces et les types de sols et fait le boulot tout seul, sans se cogner, sans se casser la g***.

A vous, si vous le souhaitez.


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Mai 2007)

Aujourd'hui j'ai acheté un carambar


----------



## Ludo67 (24 Mai 2007)

Euuu moi j'ai chier dans un bol de lait sa compte?


voir vid&#233;o qui le prouve *---->* ICI


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> J'ai contracté un prêt de 30 ans (!)  douce folie  pour faire construire une maison dans un coin de France, en Eure-et-Loire.
> 
> Je continue par la plus folle, celle à 2159 euros, réduction de 20% et autres avantages compris :
> 
> ...


Moi j'ai lu ton post puis regardé ton avatar.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi j'ai lu ton post puis regardé ton avatar.


ouinnnn
j'voulais la sortir celle là
 
-
je vais faire une autre folie alors
Quitter le fil


----------



## Pifou80 (24 Mai 2007)

j'ai mangé une pomme.


non, sérieux, j'ai révisé.:rateau:


----------



## Alycastre (24 Mai 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi j'ai lu ton post puis regardé ton avatar.



+10 :bebe:


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Mai 2007)

J'ai mis mon chat dans un panier et je l'ai fait tourner. :rose:


----------



## krystof (25 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Allez hop ! Nouveau fil de discussion.
> 
> Tout (ou presque), sauf le Mac, comme dirait l'intitulé de cette rubrique.
> 
> ...



J'ai pas posté depuis au moins 6 mois, je reviens, détendu du gland, la teub à l'air, confiant en l'être humain, redevenu normal (ou presque), plein d'espoir, j'ai consulté les partenaires sociaux, mon désir d'avenir est à bloc, ma france de toute mes forces est à son paroxysme, enfin... bref... je pensais m'en payer une bonne tranche, avec vous tous, mes "amis", et je vois ça...

Hargggg... Je m'en vais de suite sur le yacht de mon meilleur ami, juste avant d'aller faire un footing avec mon pote de toujours, sonnyboy.


----------



## tbr (25 Mai 2007)

Bon... Ben je vais me la mettre derrière l'oreille droite et faire pompe à essence.

Faites comme si je n'étais pas là.

Ce que.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2007)

Pifou80 a dit:


> j'ai mangé une pomme.
> 
> 
> non, sérieux, j'ai révisé.:rateau:



Celui-ci est trés beau aussi...  

Non, sérieux, on s'en fout...


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mai 2007)

Je vais faire pipi...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mai 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi j'ai lu ton post puis regardé ton avatar.



    ceci dit, il tourne le dos et baise la tête...  :rateau: 

Ziiiiiip ???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> J'ai offert &#224; ma ch&#232;re et tendre &#233;pouse un aspirateur-laveur-lustreur/s&#233;cheur enti&#232;rement robotis&#233;. autrement dit, un "ordinateur" &#8212; h&#233;, on avait dit qu'on ne parlait pas d'informatique !... &#8212;, euh je voulais dire, un truc de gros flemmard.
> > le machin calcule toutes les surfaces et les types de sols et fait le boulot tout seul, sans se cogner, sans se casser la g***.



*Voil&#224; un bien triste exemple*
de d&#233;rive post soixante-huitarde.


Il ne faut oublier ce pourquoi la femme est faite.
En effet, Eve a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233;e par Dieu &#224; partir du flanc d'Adam pour subvenir aux besoins de ce dernier.

Sans activit&#233;s, la femme est sans rep&#232;re, elle d&#233;p&#233;rit et sombre dans l'oisivet&#233;. Aussi, il est de notre DEVOIR que de veiller &#224; leur offrir une existence saine et vertueuse au sein du foyer.

Toi, lecteur de ces lignes, comprend bien qu'un danger indiscible te guette en lib&#233;rant les femmes de leurs obligations domestiques. C'est grand p&#233;ril que de les consid&#233;rer comme nos &#233;gales.

La lib&#233;ration des esprits et des m&#339;urs sous-entend la d&#233;cadence. Il n'y a de valeurs saines que dans le travail, la famille et le divin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Mai 2007)

J'édite!


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Voilà un bien triste exemple*
> de dérive post soixante-huitarde.
> 
> 
> ...




Pour beaucoup moins que ca, on a exigé ma tête, ici même !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Voilà un bien triste exemple*
> de dérive post soixante-huitarde.
> 
> 
> ...



Toi, t'as une tête (si j'ose dire) a avoir offert à ta femme la nouvelle machine à laver Ben Laden, qui lui permet, grâce à son module exclusif "Taliban Z60" de tout faire avec son unique programme "lavage main"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mai 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> ...Il n'y a de valeurs saines que dans le travail, la famille et le divin...



il y a un "di" de trop dans cette phrase...


----------



## Bassman (25 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi, t'as une tête (si j'ose dire) a avoir offert à ta femme la nouvelle machine à laver Ben Laden, qui lui permet, grâce à son module exclusif "Taliban Z60" de tout faire avec son unique programme "lavage main"



Ou peut on la commander ? j'voudrais faire un cadeau a ma femme


----------



## La mouette (25 Mai 2007)

J'ai aussi fait une folie ce matin:

J'ai participé à un concours pour gagner 40 slip/string Tanga .. multi couleurs et tout et tout ..

Je suis assez spammé en ce moment , mais je filtre mes mails pour connaître le résultat


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai aussi fait une folie ce matin:
> 
> J'ai particip&#233; &#224; un concours pour gagner 40 slip/string Tanga .. multi couleurs et tout et tout ..



Nounours va offrir une nouvelle machine &#224; laver &#224; sa femme, il pourra s'occuper de te les faire laver


----------



## dool (25 Mai 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Voilà un bien triste exemple*
> de dérive post soixante-huitarde.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh oui maître, apporte-nous la bonne parole ...

Et sinon, HOMME, tu nous refait quand de ce magnifique cassoulet que tu as mis des heures à surveiller ??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Mai 2007)

Y'a quand même un max de malheureuse qui ont fait la folie de se maquer avec des grosses tâches...


----------



## Luc G (25 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Pour beaucoup moins que ca, on a exigé ma tête, ici même !



C'est normal, pour faire le ménage dans les coins, le balai tête de loup c'est le pied :






La connerie du jour : se foutre de la gueule de l'Amok 

PS. Sans déconner, Krystof, le Sonny, il fait du jogging ????


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a quand même un max de malheureuse qui ont fait la folie de se maquer avec des grosses tâches...


Ce qui prouve bien que la femme est faite pour faire la lessive !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Celui-ci est tr&#233;s beau aussi...
> 
> Non, s&#233;rieux, on s'en fout...




Bah&#8230; "celui-ci" malheureusement, me para&#238;t &#234;tre quelqu'un de tout &#224; fait connu&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

Bon. La _navrance_ extr&#234;me de posts allant jusqu'au pipi-caca me semble une parfaite repr&#233;sentation de ce que l'introspectif signifie pour vous. Je pense sinc&#232;rement que pour certains ici, si vraiment on veut voir ce qu'ils on en eux, &#231;a ne peut se faire qu'au moyen de gants en latex et d'une lampe frontale&#8230;

Si &#231;a ne va pas mieux, donc, &#231;a ira pire&#8230;


----------



## Ludo67 (25 Mai 2007)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] Si &#231;a ne va pas mieux, donc, &#231;a ira pire&#8230; [/QUOTE]

Une phrase pleine de sens... :rateau:


----------



## tbr (25 Mai 2007)

Ok ok ok... Temps mort ! 

Je n'avais pas cr&#233;&#233; ce thread ALC pour que soit sous-entendu une fausse all&#233;gation comme quoi, "je serais un branleur qui fait bosser bobonne tandis que je bullerais, les pieds sous la table".
Parce qu'au fond, ceux qui ont soulign&#233; cette partie de mon introduction &#8212; "cadeau &#224; ma femme" : un aspirateur... "Oh ! Quel rustre !" &#8212; ne se sont m&#234;me pas demand&#233; comment je l'aidais. Ca les arrangeait juste de me vanner.
Je le prend, le plie et me le passe dans l'oreille.

M'est avis surtout qu'ils ont une id&#233;e de notre couple bien particuli&#232;re. Mais c'est vrai que parfois, j'entends du bruit la nuit. Ce doit &#234;tre l'un (ou l'une ?) de mes d&#233;tracteurs qui est planqu&#233; sous un lit et mattte ma fa&#231;on de fouetter ma "chose"

Tr&#232;ve de plaisanterie.

Je ne me justifierai pas sur ma mani&#232;re d'aider ma femme, ni sur le nombre de fois que je l'aide en m'occupant de mes deux enfants (les lever, les laver, les changer, les nourrir, les promener, les... ET LES AIMER. je ne me justifierai encore moins sur ma mani&#232;re de vivre : "que celui qui n'a jamais faut&#233;, jette la premi&#232;re pierre"

Et, pour conclure, si j'ai voulu acheter ce truc de geek, c'est autant pour moi que pour elle (pour nous deux en somme). Parce que &#231;a fait tout tout seul eet qu'on peut  vaquer &#224; d'autres occupations
... Comme faire... Bon, &#231;a ne vous regarde pas. 

Allez va, vous n'allez plus oser acheter un lave-linge, de peur que votre conscience vous dise : "Eh grosse tache que tu es, tu prends ta femme/copine pour une esclave. T'as pas honte d'acheter &#231;a ?".

Que ce thread continue sa vie, j'assume.
Qu'il soit ou non ferm&#233;, aucune importance. je pense simplement que vous (disons la plupart que j'ai lus) avez pris les vessies pour des lanternes.

Sans rancune. Vous acheterez &#231;a un jour aussi et personne ne vous dira que vous n'&#234;tes que des "m&#226;les". Le progr&#232;s quoi.

Amiti&#233;s aux gens de bonne volont&#233;.


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Mai 2007)

Euh :rose: Ne le prends pas mal, tu sais ici c'est le bar 

*Et y'en a qui boivent plus que d'autres sans remettre la leur en plus !!!*


----------



## Ludo67 (25 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> mes d&#233;tracteurs qui est planqu&#233; sous un lit et mattte ma fa&#231;on de fouetter ma "chose"




:rateau: 

Serai tu en train d'avouer ton sadomasochisme cach&#233;? ou alors h&#233;berge tu un club de SM ....sou ton lit   :mouais:    ?

ou es-tu juste fan de harry potter? :love: XD

vane pourrie...: je sort


----------



## tbr (25 Mai 2007)

Dos Jones > Je ne le prends pas mal, rassure-toi. 
mais il ne faut pas (trop) déblatérer quand on ne connait pas les intentions d'une personne. Pas plus qu'il ne faut apporter d'eau au moulin... à sornettes.

Ludo67 > Plutôt sado que maso alors.
Tu veux ton entrée toi aussi ? 

Je vais devoir modifier ma signature pour une de ce genre, histoire de continuer à faire croire à certains ce que je ne suis pas :

La femme est l'esclave de l'électroménager. Libérez-la  de ce joug infâme en lui redonnant un balai et une serpillière !"


----------



## Ludo67 (25 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> La femme est l'esclave de l'électroménager. Libérez-la  de ce joug infâme en lui redonnant un balai et une serpillière !"



Honte a toi!! Bouhhhhh tu mériterai que l'on te crache a la figure... Que la foudre s'abat sur tes cheveux! et qu'ils ne repoussent JAMAIIIIIS! :mouais: 


Bon cette fois je sort..promit


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Mai 2007)

Ludo67 a dit:


> Honte a toi!! Bouhhhhh tu mériterai que l'on te crache a la figure... Que la foudre s'abat sur tes cheveux! et qu'ils ne repoussent JAMAIIIIIS! :mouais:
> 
> 
> Bon cette fois je sort..promit


Ludo, &#231;a te dit de participer &#224; l'UHMA? T'as tes chances.


----------



## tbr (25 Mai 2007)

Sévèrement :burned 

UHMA ? Kezaco ?
Un Homme en Mal d'Amour ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

Faudrait penser &#224; y organiser une f&#234;te, &#224; l'UHMA&#8230;

*tbr&#8230;* je sais, c'est pas simple. Mais on a d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; de faire dispara&#238;tre l'effet anti-nioube primaire de base qui r&#232;gne dans ce bar, mais tout ce qu'on a r&#233;ussi &#224; r&#233;duire, ce sont les pertes humaines.

Alors, il va vraiment falloir bosser le second degr&#233;. Voire tenter le 3&#232;me. Et mesurer la qualit&#233; des r&#233;actions que tu obtiens dans les fils que tu ouvres &#224; l'aune de l'int&#233;r&#234;t que celui-ci a pour des gens qui ne te connaissent ni des l&#232;vres, ni des dents (je sais. Blague &#233;cul&#233;e&#8230.

Je te l'accorde, &#231;'aurait pu &#234;tre pire, tu aurais pu ouvrir un fil sur "Ouaaah g&#233;nial !! Un Atari ST 1024 dans un &#233;pisode de la premi&#232;re saison du prince de bel air   lol lol lol". Mais malgr&#233; tout&#8230; sans vouloir te d&#233;courager, et bien que nous le d&#233;plorions, il est difficile d'int&#233;resser la bande de blas&#233;s du bar quand on n'en est pas un soi-m&#234;me.

Il est trop tard pour effacer les messages qui ont pourri ton fil. Si je devais le faire, il ne subsisterait que les tiens, en gros. Alors, fait amende honorable, laisse le devenir naze au point qu'on soit oblig&#233; de le fermer, comme les autres, ou laisse le sombrer aux tr&#233;fonds des abyssales archives et ne t'offusque pas. Si malgr&#233; tout &#231;a te para&#238;t impossible, br&#251;le ton mac, et va t'occuper de programmer ton aspiro 3000, sinon ta bonne femme va tout foutre en l'air.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Ok ok ok... Temps mort !
> 
> Je n'avais pas créé ce thread ALC pour que soit sous-entendu une fausse allégation comme quoi, "je serais un branleur qui fait bosser bobonne tandis que je bullerais, les pieds sous la table".
> Parce qu'au fond, ceux qui ont souligné cette partie de mon introduction  "cadeau à ma femme" : un aspirateur... "Oh ! Quel rustre !"  ne se sont même pas demandé comment je l'aidais. Ca les arrangeait juste de me vanner.
> ...



C'est abusé© comme tié nase...


----------



## tbr (25 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4278471 a dit:
			
		

> *tbr&#8230;* je sais, c'est pas simple. Mais on a d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; de faire dispara&#238;tre l'effet anti-nioube primaire de base qui r&#232;gne dans ce bar, mais tout ce qu'on a r&#233;ussi &#224; r&#233;duire, ce sont les pertes humaines.
> 
> Alors, il va vraiment falloir bosser le second degr&#233;. Voire tenter le 3&#232;me. Et mesurer la qualit&#233; des r&#233;actions que tu obtiens dans les fils que tu ouvres &#224; l'aune de l'int&#233;r&#234;t que celui-ci a pour des gens qui ne te connaissent ni des l&#232;vres, ni des dents (je sais. Blague &#233;cul&#233;e&#8230.
> 
> ...


 je r&#233;pond en vrac.
Je d&#233;passe les degr&#233;s comme personne et  ne m'offusque point du tout. Il va falloir le dire comment ? 

Non, non, je vais entretenir ce thread, comme un jardinier, consciencieux, arrose (pisse sur ?) ses plantes. Faut pas croire que je vais le renier non plus, ce joli thread ALC.

*Va savoir. Le titre aurait &#233;t&#233; : "parlez de la derni&#232;re folie qui a explos&#233; votre budget", vous auriez compris...
Apparemment non.*

Comme quoi, l'alcool attaque le cerveau. 

Edit > Et, n'ai-je pas annonc&#233; la couleur avec le titre "j'ai fait une folie !" en cr&#233;ant ce thread ?


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2007)

Pour moi, les folies n'ont pas grand chose à voir avec l'argent..

Ça marche quand même ?


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Pour moi, les folies n'ont pas grand chose à voir avec l'argent..
> 
> Ça marche quand même ?



Oui plus on est de fou plus on s'amuse


----------



## Ludo67 (25 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Comme quoi, l'alcool attaque le cerveau.




OUI! tu devrais songé à arreter dailleurs!


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> je répond en vrac.
> Je dépasse les degrés comme personne et  ne m'offusque point du tout. Il va falloir le dire comment ?
> 
> Non, non, je vais entretenir ce thread, comme un jardinier, consciencieux, arrose (pisse sur ?) ses plantes. Faut pas croire que je vais le renier non plus, ce joli thread ALC.
> ...



Non pas d'alcool ! L'alcool c'est mal !

La chimie c'est mieux !

Sinon la dernière folie.......mon compte en banque ne s'en est pas encore remis !!


----------



## tbr (25 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Pour moi, les folies n'ont pas grand chose &#224; voir avec l'argent..
> 
> &#199;a marche quand m&#234;me ?


Oui. De "folie", il s'agirait ici plus de compulsivit&#233; mat&#233;rielle. 

J'en remets une couche. Autre folie

Il y a de &#231;a quelques ann&#233;es, je passais devant une librairie parisienne tr&#232;s connue, Album.

J'en suis ressorti avec la collection compl&#232;te (du temps-l&#224, c'est-&#224;-dire avec les 43 volumes (BD).


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> *"parlez de la dernière folie qui a explosé votre budget"*




*Euh.... hum*
ahum...









 
:rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> *...parlez de la dernière folie qui a explosé votre budget...*



*Euh.... hum*
ahum...


 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

Wouof

:style: :hosto:   :king:


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Pour moi, les folies n'ont pas grand chose à voir avec l'argent..



Hop, elle me coupe l'herbe sous le pied. 



tbr a dit:


> Oui. De "folie", il s'agirait ici plus de compulsivité matérielle.



Voilà.
Perso ce que je trouve "pas top" siffle dans ce fil c'est pas qu'il soit ouvert par un "non-habitué" ou qu'on y cause électroménager, c'est plutôt la tournure qu'il prend dés le premier post.
Tu évoques des "folies" et ça se limite à acheter des trucs chers... :mouais:

Ca me transcende pas trop, et je ne dois pas être le seul. (Ca se voit un peu). 
Ce serait des folies genre, chaipas moi, "j'ai fait 11 000 bornes pour aller voir ma copine parce qu'elle me manquait trop", bon, je participerais pas, parce que j'ai pas envie d'étaler ma vie non plus, mais il pourrait au moins y avoir des contributions marrantes ou originales à lire...

Là par contre, si c'est pour lire "j'ai acheté un tableau à 4000 euros", ou "j'ai craqué qur une audi A8"...
Bon...
Je crois que ces trucs là, tout le monde s'en cogne encore plus que du reste. 



Ceci dit, faut absolument inscrire Ludo à L'uhmac2007.


----------



## joanes (26 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4278056 a dit:
			
		

> Bon. La _navrance_ extr&#234;me de posts allant jusqu'au pipi-caca me semble une parfaite repr&#233;sentation de ce que l'introspectif signifie pour vous. Je pense sinc&#232;rement que pour certains ici, si vraiment on veut voir ce qu'ils on en eux, &#231;a ne peut se faire qu'au moyen de gants en latex et d'une lampe frontale&#8230;
> 
> Si &#231;a ne va pas mieux, donc, &#231;a ira pire&#8230;




&#231;a fait quand m&#234;me parti des petits bonheurs quasi-quotidien d'avoir des fils comme icelui   
La navrance atteind les sommets de l'art, c'est beau


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2007)

Allez, soyons fou !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tout le monde tombe le futal....... !!!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## joanes (26 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Allez, soyons fou !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tout le monde tombe le futal....... !!!!!!!!!:love:



Ben là ça y est, mais je vois rien venir :mouais:    (on m'aurait menti )


----------



## rezba (26 Mai 2007)

C'est toujours comme &#231;a avec Sonny. Il gueule, il gueule, mais quand il s'agit de passer &#224; l'acte, y'a d&#233;gun.















Comment &#231;a, c'est la d&#233;finition de l'impuissance ???


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2007)

Dégun ??

J'aime pas les varois...

Pas du tout...


----------



## rezba (26 Mai 2007)

Ah merdre, c'est vrai que pour toi,  tout ce qui est &#224; l'ouest de Saint Laurent du Var est varois... 



Faut dire que chaque fois qu'tu passes la fronti&#232;re, &#231;a se finit mal, hein.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2007)

Exactement... que de mauvais souvenirs...


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Exactement... que de mauvais souvenirs...



Mauvais, mauvais... A propos, vu que tu avais oubliée ta pilule contraceptive, tu as fait un test de grossesse ?!  :love:

Je te pose la question, car le propriétaire du cheval et Lila avaient fait un pari : l'un pensait que ca pouvait fonctionner, l'autre non. Si le canasson est un futur papa, je tiens absolument à filmer la mise bas ! Ca va remuer sévère dans les couloirs de la maternité de Nice ! 

Nous sommes à fond dans le sujet : ce jour là, force est d'avouer que tu as sérieusement abusé !


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Mai 2007)

Allons, allons, il ne faut pas le prendre mal

Il n'y a pas que toi qui fait des folies :


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, je "ferme" ce thread, c'est-à-dire que je regarde encore quelques réponses mais n'intervient QUE si on m'insulte ou me provoque.



Si tu a pu penser qu'il y avait quelque chose de personnel dans les délires enregistrés dans ce topic, que ce soit les rares de bon goût ou les gros bataillons du plus mauvais goût, il est clair que tu as un problème ici. Le bar, c'est le défouloir, ou les plus doués de mes collègues modos tentent de contenir dans certaines limites des débordements inévitables, mais rarement motivés par autre chose que l'humour (sans aucun a priori qualitatif sur cet humour ... ni illusion non plus d'ailleurs :sick.

En d'autres termes, c'est un jeu, rien qu'un jeu, alors si tu ne l'aime pas, tu me parais mal parti ici, essaie plutôt les forums techniques.


----------



## rezba (26 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Pourrissez ce thread autant que vous le voulez. J'm'en fous...
> [...]
> 
> Vous avez maintenant d'autres sujet de discussion...




Putain, c'est vrai quoi, merde ! Pourrir un fil si classe, o&#249; l'on pouvait parler de toutes ces folies qu'on avait fait avec notre porte-monnaie !
De notre compulsivit&#233; mat&#233;rielle ! 



H&#233;... Pssst... Je sais pas si t'as bien vu, mais on s'est pas fait chier &#224; d&#233;gager du bar tous les barbots qui venaient nous voir chaque fois qu'ils se masturbaient avec leur dernier gadget technologique pour accepter quoi que ce soit et m&#234;me pas int&#233;ressant sur la compulsivit&#233; mat&#233;rielle.
Sans dec. 













Ah ouais, sinon, je voulais te dire : prendre un avatar comme le tien pour venir raconter que tu t'es fait enfad&#233; de 30 ans par un banquier, et que, en plus t'as achet&#233; un robot qui nettoie-tout &#224; ta femme, je trouve &#231;a assez classe. C'est con, j'ai pas trouv&#233; l'autod&#233;rision, apr&#232;s, dans le post. Mais y'avait de l'intention, c'est &#231;a qui compte, hein ?
Comme disait ce gros salaud de machiste de Coubertin.


----------



## rezba (26 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Sur ce.



Et Gode Save Ze Couine, hein ! :rateau:


----------



## rezba (26 Mai 2007)

Comme ma vie n'est pas vraiment tristounette, je ne mesure pas mes folies &#224; l'aune de mon porte-monnaie.
Et je n'ai pas besoin de les raconter ici.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Mai 2007)

Tu devrais commencer par quelques heures de lecture des archives du Bar, &#224; partir de la page 20 par exemple... tu verras, rapidement tu comprendras (j'esp&#232;re) pas mal de choses...  

Allez, bonne lecture et on reparle de tout &#231;a... disons... lundi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> J'ai ma place où je veux. Point barre.




Hmmm ... que voilà une présomption bien ... Présomptueuse, particulièrement pour quelqu'un qui se comporte comme s'il voulait se faire rejeter. 

Alors, comme ça, tu arrives, tu décides de changer les règles pour celles que tu entends fixer, et tu penses que nous allons tous accepter ça ?

J'ai comme l'ombre d'un doute, là


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

... je me suis isncrite sur macg.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...
> 
> J'ai comme l'ombre d'un doute, là



on dit "le doute m'habite"...


----------



## Craquounette (26 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> on dit "le doute m'habite"...



Alors l&#224;...


J'attends le jeu de mot de Monsieur Pascal77 avec impatience


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> on dit "le doute m'habite"...





Craquounette a dit:


> Alors là...
> 
> 
> J'attends le jeu de mot de Monsieur Pascal77 avec impatience



Il parle pour lui, là, en ce qui me concerne, l'objet de sa pensée sous-jascente ne connaît pas le doute ! "Toujours prête", telle est sa devise !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Mai 2007)

*la cucurbite assez* telle est ma devise


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

Je crois tbr qu'on a compris ton point de vue.


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je crois tbr qu'on a compris ton point de vue.


Nan, nan, moi j'ai rien compris !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Mai 2007)

bon ben finalement, je n'ai plus de doute.... :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Aaah ! En-fin.
> Bon, j'vous fiche la paix.
> Bye.



*AAaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhH ENFIN*
un message succint.

Merci tbr !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Allez... :sleep:



Bon... l&#224;... je crois qu'on a deux ou trois trucs interessants... DTC... foutaise.. sodomie... 

Pardon ?

Y a pas sodomie ???

Pourtant j'ai cru le lire &#224; un moment ? NON ???

&#231;a doit &#234;tre dans ma t&#234;te alors... enfion...pardon enfin...... dans ma t&#234;te... j'me comprends...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

Tu t'es trompé de fil Sonny


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> .



moi, j'ai fait une folie ce matin :rose: 

j'ai demandé la main à la sus dite et ... PAF... rien. :rose: 

Merci pour ton refus circonstancié


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

Et dis donc je ne suis pas adepte de la polygamie


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2007)

Tu remets ton oeil de verre tout de suite, j'ai horreur des gens qui parlent en s*çant...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Et dis donc je ne suis pas adepte de la polygamie



c'est pour ça !!! :affraid: 


désolé, je savais pô.:rose: :rose: :rose: 

on me cache tout, on me dit rien ralalalalala


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tu remets ton oeil de verre tout de suite, j'ai horreur des gens qui parlent en s*çant...



C'est pour ne pas le perdre. Mais me fait pas rire stp.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tu remets ton oeil de verre tout de suite, j'ai horreur des gens qui parlent en s*çant...



content de te voir, ton priapisme va mieux? Zont enfin fini leur p***n de travaux à Nice? ils t'ont laissé sortir?


----------



## MortyBlake (26 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Ok ok ok... Temps mort !
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




L'homme sympathique signe-t-il avec de l'encre invisible ?


Le prends pas mal, quelqu'un va finir par répondre sérieusement, et comme c(est le bar, il sera temps de fermer.

Je vais donc te répondre, voilà la dernière folie que m'a femme a faite. c'est un cadeau que je viens de recevoir






Qu'est-ce ? La réponse se trouve sur un autre thread


----------



## rezba (26 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> non. rien.






J'adore ! :love:

Franchement, dans le genre :
"_putain mais vous &#234;tes que des nazes vous comprenez m&#234;me pas que le truc super kiffant dans c'que j'&#233;cris c'est que j'suis un ex-punk qui s'rend m&#234;me plus compte qu'il est devenu nul &#224; chier comme les autres et que c'est super d'la balle comme trip, alors que vous, vous &#234;tes que des nazes_", tu t'es plut&#244;t pas trop mal lourd&#233;.

Non, vraiment, merci d'&#234;tre pass&#233;, bichon.









Rassure-moi, t'as vot&#233; sarkozy, au moins, j'esp&#232;re ?


----------



## tbr (26 Mai 2007)

rezba > Pourquoi tu g&#233;n&#233;ralises en disant "des nazes" (et en cherchant &#224; interpr&#234;ter ce que je n'ai pas dit) ? Que tu en sois un (de naze), va savoir. Apr&#232;s tout, pourquoi pas... bichon (toi-m&#234;me).


----------



## tbr (26 Mai 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> L'homme sympathique signe-t-il avec de l'encre invisible ?



Figure-toi que ma signature induit aussi ta r&#233;ponse/question. Bien trouv&#233;. 

Oups ! d&#233;sol&#233; pour le double post.


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Mai 2007)

A part &#231;a, tu as eu un taux int&#233;ressant pour ton pr&#234;t de 30 ans ?


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2007)

Un tal... s'il vous plait..

Un tal, des taux...

Merci à Pascal77, sans lequel je ne serais pas aussi merveilleux !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

odr&#233;;4279081 a dit:
			
		

> Et dis donc je ne suis pas adepte de la polygamie



Polyandrie, dans ton cas 



tbr a dit:


> Non, dis, franchement... Tu fais le con ou tu y crois ?
> 
> Je ne change AUCUNE r&#232;gle. Je dis seulement que vous avez tous pris ce sujet dans son acception la plus facile, celle qui vous permettait (enfin !) de vous d&#233;rider la rondelle.
> 
> ...



Je sais bien que les cas les plus d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;s sont cens&#233;s &#234;tre les plus beaux, mais le tien, faut dire, j'ai du mal &#224; appr&#233;cier l'esth&#233;tique :mouais:

En tout cas, tu devrais un peu arr&#234;ter de te regarder le nombril, et regarder un peu autour de toi. 

Tu ouvre un des sujets les plus nuls de l'ann&#233;e (et vu la concurrence, &#231;a, fallait d&#233;j&#224; y arriver), qui, miracle, vu l'humeur joueuse de mon coll&#232;gue de service &#224; ce moment l&#224;, n'est pas ferm&#233; illico, et tu t'&#233;tonnes qu'on vienne le troller ? mais il va falloir aff&#251;ter un peu ton sens des r&#233;alit&#233;s, mon gar&#231;on, il a une dr&#244;le de lacune, l&#224; 



sonnyboy a dit:


> Un tal... s'il vous plait..
> 
> Un tal, des taux...
> 
> Merci &#224; Pascal77, sans lequel je ne serais pas aussi merveilleux !!



, d'abord !


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2007)

Mais où ai-je mis cette carotte... ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mais où ai-je mis cette carotte... ?



ha! il cherche pas youki mais un lapin 


Chpaf?


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mais où ai-je mis cette carotte... ?


----------



## tbr (26 Mai 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> A part &#231;a, tu as eu un taux int&#233;ressant pour ton pr&#234;t de 30 ans ?


Je pense que oui. 3,8&#37;, au Cr&#233;dit Foncier de France. Les autres proposaient entre 4,5 et 4,7%

[&#8230;]


----------



## tbr (26 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> [...]
> Tu ouvre un des sujets les plus nuls de l'ann&#233;e (et vu la concurrence, &#231;a, fallait d&#233;j&#224; y arriver), qui, miracle, vu l'humeur joueuse de mon coll&#232;gue de service &#224; ce moment l&#224;, n'est pas ferm&#233; illico, et tu t'&#233;tonnes qu'on vienne le troller ? mais il va falloir aff&#251;ter un peu ton sens des r&#233;alit&#233;s, mon gar&#231;on, il a une dr&#244;le de lacune, l&#224; [...]



T'inqui&#232;te, coco &#8212; puisqu'on en est d&#233;j&#224; au familiarit&#233; : "mon gar&#231;on". Je sais (en) vivre de mon sens des r&#233;alit&#233;s. Ce n'est pas maintenant que tu vas me donner des le&#231;ons sur la mani&#232;re de rendre un thread nul en &#233;tant d'une totale mauvaise foi comme je peux l'&#234;tre. J'ai assez de bouteille sur les forums pour &#231;a.

Sur ce, apprend aussi &#224; &#233;crire fran&#231;ais : "[...] qui, miracle, vu l'humeur joueuse de mon coll&#232;gue de service &#224; ce moment l&#224;, n'est pas ferm&#233; illico". 
> n'*ait* pas ferm&#233;... Ok ?  Mais bon, s'il veut lui aussi &#234;tre ferm&#233;, c'est son choix.

Bon, *il ferme quand ce thread* que vous avez eu la joie de pourrir ?
A mon tour de "pourrir" l'un des v&#244;tres (bient&#244;t)... si je me comporte aussi b&#234;tement que vous.
Je ne suis pas comme &#231;a : autre chose &#224; faire.

Faut aussi que vous n'ayez que &#231;a &#224; fout** : 5 pages (!). Je me marre. Si si.


----------



## Ludo67 (26 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Faut aussi que vous n'ayez que ça à fout** : 5 pages (!). Je me marre. Si si.




Nous aussi t'inquiète pas...nous aussi :rateau: :rateau: 




tbr a dit:


> Sur ce, apprend aussi à écrire français : "[...] qui, miracle, vu l'humeur joueuse de mon collègue de service à ce moment là, n'est pas fermé illico".
> > n'ait pas fermé... Ok ?  Mais bon, s'il veut lui aussi être fermé, c'est son choix.



OOOOO! on respecte les modo's hein! (fayotage powwaa!  )


----------



## tbr (26 Mai 2007)

Lui, un modérateur ? Mwahahahaha ! Qu'il modère donc, le "garçon"  je peux lui dire comment faire ... en fermant ce p*tain de thread. Comme cela, vous n'aurez plus vot' nonosse à ronger comme des bêtes affamées.


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Lui, un modérateur ? Mwahahahaha ! Qu'il modère donc, le "garçon"  je peux lui dire comment faire ... en fermant ce p*tain de thread. Comme cela, vous n'aurez plus vot' nonosse à ronger comme des bêtes affamées.



Moi j'aime pas les nonosse


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Merci à Pascal77, sans lequel je ne serais pas aussi merveilleux !!



Ah, d'accord. Donc, tu lui as offert un aspirateur-laveur-lustreur/sécheur entièrement robotisé


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Mai 2007)

Ludo67 a dit:


> Nous aussi t'inquiète pas...nous aussi :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ludo, fais pas comme si t'étais un habitué du bar.


----------



## Ludo67 (26 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ludo, fais pas comme si t'étais un habitué du bar.



Je l'ai déserté pendant un moment  ... I WILL BACK!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Sur ce, apprend aussi &#224; &#233;crire fran&#231;ais : "[...] qui, miracle, vu l'humeur joueuse de mon coll&#232;gue de service &#224; ce moment l&#224;, n'est pas ferm&#233; illico".
> > n'*ait* pas ferm&#233;... Ok ?



Alors, pour les cours de fran&#231;ais, tu repasseras. 

Explication de texte : si tu reprend l'essentiel de la phrase, c'est "*Tu ouvre un des sujets les plus nuls de l'ann&#233;e ... qui ... n'est pas ferm&#233; illico*". Les sujets ne ferment pas seuls, c'est nous qui devons nous en charger, donc les sujets n'ont pas ferm&#233;, mais *ont &#233;t&#233;* ferm&#233;s. Si *je* ferme un sujet, le sujet *est* ferm&#233; par moi. C'est toute la diff&#233;rence entre le sujet (du verbe) et le compl&#233;ment d'objet qui t'&#233;chappe, l&#224;

Tu l'&#233;cris peut &#234;tre bien, le fran&#231;ais, mais visiblement, tu ne sais pas le lire, alors, pour les le&#231;ons, je te laisse deviner quoi faire, et pour le reste, si tu n'as pas encore compris, alors une explication de plus ne servira &#224; rien !


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2007)

Bon qui a planqu&#233; le goudron et les plumes?


----------



## krystof (26 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon qui a planqué le goudron et les plumes?



Qui ? Kate... Non ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2007)

Voil&#224; qui va relever le niveau du d&#233;bat!


----------



## krystof (26 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Voilà qui va relever le niveau du débat!



Je sais pas, je prends le train en marche... Y avait un truc intéressant ? Du genre débat de fond avec des idées et tout et tout ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

krystof a dit:


> Je sais pas, je prends le train en marche... Y avait un truc intéressant ? Du genre débat de fond avec des idées et tout et tout ?



Ah ça, pour un débat de fond ... Il y avait longtemps qu'un débat n'avait pas touché le fond comme celui ci !


----------



## fredintosh (26 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ça, pour un débat de fond ... Il y avait longtemps qu'un débat n'avait pas touché le fond comme celui ci !



Oui, il y a d'ailleurs davantage débat que des hauts.  :rateau: 

:rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Mai 2007)

Tiens?
C'est la "nouvelle star" ici? 



tbr a dit:


> Ce n'est pas maintenant que tu vas me donner des leçons sur la manière de rendre un thread nul en étant d'une totale mauvaise foi comme je peux l'être.



T'as pas compris : personne l'a rendu nul, ton fil, il EST nul dés le premier post. (le tien).
T'as eu une idée de merde, bon, ben voilà, on va pas y passer la journée, assume, c'est pas grave...

Dés le départ, tu te rends compte à quel point tout le monde (à part toi) s'en cogne que tu achètes de l'électroménager et que tu fasses un emprunt?
Tu piges bien que si tu courais aussi vite qu'on s'en fout tu battrais tous les records, non? 

Alors après coup du viens dire : "mais naaaan, des folies vachement cool, pas forcément en rapport avec les sous, le consumérisme, tout ça, vous pigez pas!"
...
Ben montre l'exemple alors, au lieu de nous balancer d'entrée de jeu des exemples fadasses à un point que ça en donne le tournis.
Trop facile d'accuser les autres : "j'ouvre un fil en donnant des exemples pourraves, vous auriez du piger tout seuls qu'il fallait pas faire pareil". 
Ben non.
Si tu as une idée tu essayes d'en faire quelquechose de bon dés le départ, tu n'attends pas les autres pour qu'ils le fassent à ta place.
Et surtout tu ne les engueules pas s'ils ne le font pas.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2007)

krystof a dit:


> Je sais pas, je prends le train en marche... Y avait un truc intéressant ? Du genre débat de fond avec des idées et tout et tout ?


SUrtout des problemes de grammaire en fait.


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> SUrtout des problemes de grammaire en fait.



Pourtant, les mots qui se terminent en *-tal*, il connaît bien, non ?...


----------



## rezba (27 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Lui, un modérateur ? Mwahahahaha ! Qu'il modère donc, le "garçon"  je peux lui dire comment faire ... en fermant ce p*tain de thread. Comme cela, vous n'aurez plus vot' nonosse à ronger comme des bêtes affamées.




:love: :love:

bichon. :love: :rateau:


tbr, faut que j'te le dise, t'es un gros naze.  Tout ce que tu fais, ça tombe à côté, c'est con, non ? T'essaie, et t'arrives pas. Si c'est pas les boules, ça. 
Si tu continues, sonny va te piquer ton futal.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2007)

Et oui, c'est pas tout de tomber le fute, faut pas l'laisser trainer...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tiens?
> C'est la "nouvelle star" ici?
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne pouvais vraiment pas dire mieux. En tout cas, on s'aper&#231;oit si on est perspicace que tbr, notre champion du moment est quand m&#234;me un peu l'arbre qui cache la for&#234;t. Alors, m&#234;me si il ne fait aucune doute que la haute estime que l'anarcho de service a de lui-m&#234;me va le pousser &#224; se faire foutre dehors plus vite qu'il ne l'esp&#232;re vraiment au fond de lui, il ne fait aucune illusion &#233;galement que j'ai pu am&#233;liorer ma liste de trolls de quelques noms int&#233;ressants.

J'aimerais bien moi aussi m'amuser avec tbr en tout cas, quelques v&#233;rit&#233;s &#224; lui dire moi aussi, mais en fait, je pense que j'ai bien fait de vous le laisser en p&#226;ture, manifestement, je me serais moi aussi &#233;gosill&#233; pour rien&#8230; En quelques sortes, c'&#233;tait un cadeau que je vous faisais, quoi 

Mesdames, et messieurs, bon week-end,

tbr, j'attends avec impatience ton pas de trop, qui ne saurait manquer.

:sleep:


----------

